# [risolto] installare gnome 3.4

## polslinux

In questi giorni ho installato Gentoo x64 con KDE....il.problema è che non riesco a farmelo piacere questo KDE xD

Vorrei quindi piallarlo e installare Gnome 3.4 (che è hard masked)

Qual è il modo più veloce e indolore per installarlo?

Grazie  :Smile: Last edited by polslinux on Mon Jun 11, 2012 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Veloce e indolore?   :Laughing: 

Uomo avvisato mezzo salvato; detto ciò,

```
layman -a gnome

ln -s /var/lib/layman/gnome/status/portage-configs/package.keywords.gnome3 /etc/portage/package.keywords/

ln -s /var/lib/layman/gnome/status/portage-configs/package.unmask.gnome3 /etc/portage/package.unmask/
```

----------

## polslinux

Ahahah più veloce che indolore xD

in realtà non sono ancora convinto di togliere KDE...vedrò nei prossimi giorni!!

Intanto grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

provalo su una vm

----------

## polslinux

giusto, ottima idea  :Smile: 

----------

## saverik

non riesco mica ad avanzare a gnome 3 con quelle stringhe...

  xsmaster saverik # layman -a gnome 

-bash: layman: command not found

suggerimenti ed aiuti ben accetti..

----------

## k01

 *saverik wrote:*   

> xsmaster saverik # layman -a gnome 
> 
> -bash: layman: command not found

 

emerge app-portage/layman prima di tutto   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Massimog

.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Question:   :Idea:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

